# The Gamekeeper Stealth



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello,

I've bought a 'stealth' from the Gamekeeper range a few weeks ago! Used it with different bands and ammo.

http://postimage.org/image/2uy712kmc/

Plenty models to choose from in the range with a very good price tag. You can't fault with them!

Built with 18mm multi ply multiplex plywood, the contour just fits the hand nicely! Finished in multiple coat of poly varnish. The catapult you want to keep with you all the time, it's power is capable of sending a 12mm lead over 250fps as advertised. Gave the cans I hitted a tough time!

Shoot the fork up or gangsta, it just work! Very comfy with powerful bands, I've tried mine with 4 strands of 3.5mm squares, tubes, flats! The wide tips give you the options of going wide bands unfolded or folded. No need of fancy attachment the deep grooves takes the variety of bands and secure them to the tips nicely.

I shoot singles for target and go for the DTBG for the heavier set up! Also bought a couple of spare hunting bands which are very neatly tied with a strong slimline pouch.

Very good professional customer service, with invoice sent to paypal account, fast service and delivery from the U.K. Honest shipping charges which reflects the cost of the shipping itself with NO extra charges! Bands were carefully packed individually in bubble wrap and sent seperately on request at NO extra money.

Top service and quality design products which many have been praising so far!

Thumb up!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the great review







nice to know you like it







heres another pic of the stealth - gamekeeper john


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very stealthy! Nice!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheers John.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

gkj stealth,ftw


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

awesome stuff as always...


----------

